# how big battery



## antnsher (Jun 9, 2011)

hia everyone,

i have just read a old mmm review on the mh i am picking up on thurs this week.the only real neg thing the reviewer pointed out was the size of the leisure battery fitted as standard being only 85 amp/hr.his point was with all the electric gizmos in the van you would struggle without elec hook up if staying more than 1 night in colder weather.so the question is as i know nothing about electric would putting a new larger batt improve this enough and how much bigger can i go if not restricted be space.ideas pls


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

Hi,
You can go as big as you like and what you will get out of them is simple maths.
A lot depends on the way in which you use your van. If you park up for two or three days then your current battery would struggle if you use your TV etc every night but if you are only doing one night stays then you engine alternator should provide your current battery with sufficient charge.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

A lot of us run at least one bat of 110, however if you can find room have a second bat of the same size installed. The dealer should be able to do this for you.

cabby


----------



## antnsher (Jun 9, 2011)

thanks for your quick replies.the mh is a bess e745.i now seem to remember seeing 2 batteries 1 engine and other under seat which i guess may restrict size a little.does going from 85 to 110 make alot of difference.told you i knw nothing when it comes to electric


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

Hi,
You get about 25% more/ longer electricity from the 110 amp. If I had 85 amp and it needed replacing I would go for a 110 amp, if it fitted, as they are not that much more expensive. 
If your 85 amp is still ok and you don't "wild camp", no EHU, then don't waste your money on new batteries.
I've been using an 85amp up till recently quite happily and have only upgraded because the old one was over 10yrs and two matched s/hand ones became available otherwise I would have probably settled for one 110amp.


----------



## geordie01 (Apr 20, 2006)

We have a 85 amp battery and regularly stop on aires but mostly 1 nighters and the battery gets recharged when we move the next day and we have had no problems in 5 years but if i had to renew it i would go for 110 amp.


----------

